# Spinach Rice



## deelady (Jan 17, 2009)

*Greek Spinach Rice with lamb*

I usually make this when I am making a Greek style meal. I mostly make it with out the lamb because I never have the ground lamb on hand but it is great both ways! Everyone I have ever made this for has ALWAYS asked for the recipe afterward! Enjoy! 



*Spinach Rice*

10oz of chopped spinach frozen or bundle of fresh
1 1/2 cups of rice (long grain, basmati, jasmin whatever you prefer)
2 1/2-3 cups stock or water (I prefer stock for added flavor)
2 pinches of chili powder 
1/2 cup of crumbled feta cheese (amount of your preference)
1/2 pound of ground lamb meat (optional)
1/4 cup olive oil
1 small onion chopped
1 lemon
salt and pepper to taste 
[FONT=Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif]In a large saute pan saute onion in oil till translucent, add rice and chili powder, mix together till coated well with oil, put heat on low/medium. [/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif]Meanwhile in a separate saucepan bring stock and spinach to boil. Once it comes to a boil add to rice in saute pan cover with lid. Simmer till rice absorbs all liquid and is tender. About 30 mins. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif]Brown separately ground lamb, salt and pepper to taste.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif]Once rice has absorbed all or most liquid stir in lamb, juice of lemon, and feta cheese. Take off heat and let sit a couple of minutes to allow cheese to slightly melt. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif]Great with pita bread.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif]Great as a side or alone ! [/FONT]


----------



## ChefJune (Jan 17, 2009)

I make Spinach Rice, but mine is a Creole version.  It's in my book.


----------



## pdswife (Jan 17, 2009)

Dee, this sounds GREAT!!!!!!


----------



## QSis (Jan 17, 2009)

OH. MY. GOD.

Where has this recipe BEEN all my life, dee????  

I almost passed it by, so maybe the title should be changed to Greek Lamb Spinach Rice?

I must have it right now!!!!  With some tzagiki (whatever ...  that cucumber yogurt stuff).

Thank you a million!

Lee


----------



## deelady (Jan 17, 2009)

Trust me it is addicting! I also often add a little greek yogurt or arabic (lebneh) at the very end to add a touch of creamy tartness. Tzatziki and pita on the side is ALWAYS on my table!! And trust me without the lamb it is just as yummy and takes less than 30 minutes to make!


Hope you enjoy!


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 17, 2009)

It does sound delicious! MMMMM, I love Greek food as well. We are lucky to have Greek festivals in the summer. The women are such amazing bakers.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jan 17, 2009)

DeeLady, I copied and pasted this and I'll be making it soon. It sounds so delicious.


----------



## AMSeccia (Jan 18, 2009)

This really does sound wonderful.  So when you make it without lamb, you are serving it meatless?  Or are you using a different ground meat?  Can't say whether I've ever seen ground lamb around here, but I suppose I could grind some myself.


----------



## deelady (Jan 18, 2009)

I serve it meatless to go as a side with lemon chicken usually. Trust me if you do not have the lamb it is just as good without!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 18, 2009)

Sounds delicious & one I will definitely be trying.  Agree with Deelady that it would be perfect along with a Greek Lemon-Roasted Chicken.  As far as the ground meat, I'd be subbing in ground turkey or chicken.


----------



## DramaQueen (Jan 18, 2009)

*Printed and saved in my file. This one sounds good as a meal in itself.
Too bad rice as a side dish is so underrated. There are so many good recipes for rice and no one seems to print many of them.  I think I'll blog about my favorites, but your spinach and lamb combination sounds terrific.  *


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 18, 2009)

Rice certainly isn't underrated in my household!!  It makes an appearance several times a week here.

Plain, with herbs &/or chopped veggies, saffron-tinted with chilis & beans, wok-fried - you name it, I love it!


----------



## DramaQueen (Jan 18, 2009)

BreezyCooking said:


> Rice certainly isn't underrated in my household!!  It makes an appearance several times a week here.
> 
> Plain, with herbs &/or chopped veggies, saffron-tinted with chilis & beans, wok-fried - you name it, I love it!



*Mine too Breezy but most people never seem to think about making rice any way but boiled and buttered.  I love the stuff IN dishes as well as a side dish with other ingredients. *


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 18, 2009)

Actually, the only time I eat rice just plain "buttered" is if I'm under the weather & want a "comfort meal" of a plain cooked chicken breast with plain buttered rice on the side.  Otherwise, it's always jazzed up in some way.


----------



## DramaQueen (Jan 18, 2009)

*I used to eat a bowl of rice made exactly that way for a snack on a cold winter's night.  I loved it that way til I discovered how many calories I was consuming.  Takes all the fun out of it, but I agree, buttered rice is truly comfort food.*


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 19, 2009)

Oooh - especially if you cook that rice in some chicken broth - homemade or commercial.


----------



## vyapti (Jan 19, 2009)

DramaQueen said:


> *Printed and saved in my file. This one sounds good as a meal in itself.
> Too bad rice as a side dish is so underrated. There are so many good recipes for rice and no one seems to print many of them.  I think I'll blog about my favorites, but your spinach and lamb combination sounds terrific.  *


I make rice at least a couple times a week, usually as a one-pot meal.  I'll be trying this for sure.


----------

